# Cryptocoryne Wendtii for beginners/Aquarium Tidings



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I clicked on something once, and I found myself down the rabbit hole of the internet.

Well I did it again this morning, and I actually found something worth reading instead of the usual drivel.

Cryptocoryne Wendtii – How to Grow and Care for Cryptocoryne Wendtii. I have been a fan of Cryptocorynes since my first aquarium in 1968.

I am far from an expert, and there is as always much to learn so off I went and read from beginning to end. 

Perfect for beginners to our wonderful hobby, not too detailed but enough so that someone brand new gets the basics.


----------



## Eclecticjanie (Sep 21, 2017)

StevieD said:


> I clicked on something once, and I found myself down the rabbit hole of the internet.
> 
> Well I did it again this morning, and I actually found something worth reading instead of the usual drivel.
> 
> ...


Did you by chance save the Web page? If so, please share? 

Janie 

Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

oops that would have been to much like common sense huh?

https://aquariumtidings.com/cryptocoryne-wendtii-grow-care-cryptocoryne-wendtii/

Yes I sure did and here it is, my only excuse it was *very* early in the morning.


----------



## Riceman (Nov 17, 2014)

I've had the "bronze" Wendtii for several years now,it took over the 100gal. tank.The T-5's went
bad and I let it go for about 2 months,then I bought an LED and they are slowly coming back
in force.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow I would love to see a 100 gallon tank dominated by Cryptocorynes. I must admit they are one of my favorite plants. I currently have five or six different ones in my 50 gallon. I was fortunate that I did not get hit with the usual wilting after being transplanted, please believe me it was definitely more good luck than good management.

The first one I got is dominating the center of the tank and it seems like an almost daily occurrence when I see new leaves.


----------



## hivemindhermit (Oct 19, 2017)

Love crypts! Thanks for the link @StevieD


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

StevieD said:


> Wow I would love to see a 100 gallon tank dominated by Cryptocorynes. I must admit they are one of my favorite plants. I currently have five or six different ones in my 50 gallon. I was fortunate that I did not get hit with the usual wilting after being transplanted, please believe me it was definitely more good luck than good management.
> 
> The first one I got is dominating the center of the tank and it seems like an almost daily occurrence when I see new leaves.


Me too! I just did a 20 long with a few species and if I get a bigger tank for my African tetras I am hoping to make their current 46 bowfront into a SE Asia tank with Java fern, Buce, and Crypts as the plants. I already have it all planned out in my head. 

I had some C. wendtii 'Red' in a 20g low tech for 3 years and it survived but when I moved it to a high tech tank it really took off. It is so beautiful now. 

Here is a pic from 2 weeks ago but since then it has put on even more new growth. There are a bunch of tiny leaves from runners growing up around the base of the largest plant now. 

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red' by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Triport said:


> Me too! I just did a 20 long with a few species and if I get a bigger tank for my African tetras I am hoping to make their current 46 bowfront into a SE Asia tank with Java fern, Buce, and Crypts as the plants. I already have it all planned out in my head.
> 
> I had some C. wendtii 'Red' in a 20g low tech for 3 years and it survived but when I moved it to a high tech tank it really took off. It is so beautiful now.
> 
> ...


That looks a really really nice example you have there!

Christmas is just around the corner and I already have my order in with my beloved for a 48" LED.


----------

